# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة     qualcomm/broadcom

## bodr41

*طريقة فك شفرة اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة Qualcomm / BCM * *الموديلات المدعومة على التورنادو (hwk)* 
A-Series:- A411, A412, A551, A561, A637, A701, A706, A707, A711, A717,   A727,  A736, A737, A746, A747, A766, A767, A777, A801, A811, A817, A811,   A821, A827,  A836, A837, A867,
C-Series:- C5220, C5510, C5510H, C5510U
F-Series:- F330, F338, F400, F408, F480, F480F, F480G, F480H, F480R, F488, F490,  F510, F550, F700, 
G-Series:- G400, G400F, G400L, G508, G508E, G800, G800B, G800L, G808, 
I-Series:- i6210, i6220
J-Series:- J200, J200L, J208, J630, J638, 
L-Series:- L170, L400, L760, L760G, L768, L810, L811, 
M-Series:- M7500, M7600, M7600B, M7603, M8800, M8800B, M8800C, M8800L, M8800N
P-Series:- P910, P920, P940, P950, P960, 
S-Series:- S3650, S3650C, S3650M, S3650W, S3653, S3653W, S5230, S5230G,   S5230H,  S5230M, S5230W, S5233A, S5233S, S5233T, S5233W, S5350, S5510,   S5560, S5560C,  S5600, S5600B, S5600L, S5603, S5608U, S7070, S7120U,   S7220, S7330, S7350,  S7350C, S7350E, S7350F, S7350H, S7350i, S7520U,   S8300, S8300C, S8300H, S8300J,  S8300N, 
T-Series:- T469, T639, T659, T749, T819, T919, T929, 
U-Series:- U700, U700B, U708, U800, U808, U800F, U900, U900F, U900G, U900K,  U900U, U900W, U908, 
V-Series:- V705, V706, V707, V708, V820L
Z-Series:- Z150, Z170, Z230, Z238, Z240, Z240E, Z248, Z310, Z360, Z368,   Z400,  Z540 , Z548, Z560, Z570, Z720, Z728, Z740, ZV40, ZV50, ZV60   *ومن الافضل استخدام Cable E 210 Combo    الطريقة الصحيحة لفك الشفرة Samsung Qualcomm / Broadcom   * اسال الله التوفيق*      *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Fannan1

مشكور اخي على الشرح
الله يعطيك العافية

----------

